# Dermaplaining



## Kadee (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a subscription for a women’s magazine called Women’s day and in this weeks mag there is an 2 page article called Dermaplaning in other words the benefits of women shaving their faces with a special type of razor mentioned a Revlon face de fuzzer ,the story go’s on to mention Hollywood stars who dermaplain their faces and have never looked better .........


TBH
I’d rather look as I’m a 74 year old .....rather to have to shave to look how modern society expects me to look at my age, a big fat no .....

according to the article your hair won’t grow thicker but WILL feel spikier....so in the future I wonder if there will there will be heaps of aged females covered in tattoos with a long while beards 
...


----------



## Devi (Nov 16, 2020)

It doesn't sound so great. As well, the tiny hairs on your face make it feel smoother. At least, that's my take on it.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh for Heaven's Sake, what next?  Bad enough that we're supposed to shave our underarms and legs, now it's the face?  It sounds like another money-making device.

I believe that being neat, clean and  well-groomed is sufficient...at least for me it is.  I felt absolutely liberated when I finally let my hair go gray.  It was my husband's suggestion, and he always told me how good it looked.

I think that this emphasis on appearance creates a lot of unhappiness and insecurity among young women...


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

I think it's a matter of personal choice. I had a pretty heavy layer of facial fuzz. It was embarrassing especially in menopause. I sometimes use facial creams to remove it. Occasionally take the trimmer to it when I do my haircuts. I'm not any worse off for it. I don't like the look of it so I choose to remove it. I've seen women with big huge chin whiskers and facial hair thicker than mine and I think it's gross.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s a matter of choice IMO , however the magazine article appeared to be pushing it saying it made your skin look better /smoother by scraping your skin it also removed  and bumps / blemishes


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> It’s a matter of choice IMO , however the magazine article appeared to be pushing it saying it made your skin look better /smoother by scraping your skin it also removed  and bumps / blemishes


Yeah that I wouldn't do. You know how it is? The beauty industry always takes it too far. I think it's made a huge difference in trying to attract a man. They want that perfection that's not normal.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 16, 2020)

"saying it made your skin look better /smoother by scraping your skin"

You can do the same thing by exfoliating.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> "saying it made your skin look better /smoother by scraping your skin"
> 
> You can do the same thing by exfoliating.


And ruin their manicures? LOL


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 16, 2020)

Ridiculous


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 16, 2020)

Next they will have to put out a product for women who get razor burn because they shaved their face. 
I haven't even put on lip stick for the past 40 years I'm sure not going to shave my face.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Next they will have to put out a product for women who get razor burn because they shaved their face.
> I haven't even put on lip stick for the past 40 years I'm sure not going to shave my face.


I don't wear makeup anymore. Not much point. Once you get older it just smears everywhere. Then you look like the joker in the batman movies.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2020)

I think they want everyone to shave every inch of their faces and bodies and have us buy all their products to do it with and finish it off with.  I don't even like shaving my legs yet I do it in the summer so I don't look like Bigfoot


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 17, 2020)

_I now see an ad for a trimmer at the bottom of the page. How convenient. _


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2020)

One of my grandmothers shaved her face every day ( I used to watch her ) and she grew thick black whiskers from it.  No lie. I would not shave my face but do exfoliate all the time. It makes skin look plumper. As for getting rid of face fuzz there are facial wax strips to remove that easy.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 14, 2020)

There is another topic posted on board also about razoring the face


----------



## Kadee (Dec 15, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> There is another topic posted on board also about razoring the face


Sorry I looked at the time of posting I didn’t see another thread on the same  subject
@Geezerette


----------

